

Does any have a free database of all known VC's? - ld50

I'm particularly interested in data with contact information on a company or individual level. So fields such as contact name, contact title, contact email, contact phone number, company name, address, phone number, plan submission email address, etc. This seems to be particularly difficult (yet useful) information to find without having to pay $ to obtain.
======
SingAlong
I usually refer Crunchbase and VentureHacks

Crunchbase: <http://www.crunchbase.com/financial-organizations>
<http://www.crunchbase.com/search?query=VC>

Venturehacks:
[http://venturehacks.com/search_results?search_term=vc&se...](http://venturehacks.com/search_results?search_term=vc&searchbtn=Search)

<http://venturehacks.com/search_results?search_term=seed>

<http://venturehacks.com/search_results?search_term=investor>

But also browse Venturehacks by bungee jumping links from one profile to
another and by tags. I filtered out VCs to approach for my next startup from
Venturehacks. You would be better off when you go thru their track record and
see what kind(field) of startups they fund. Quality of content
assured(venturehacks is by invite) since you won't find your Uncle Harry down
the street who funds another chip cookie maker :)

Although there isn't any contact details on venture hacks, You can easily
contact them by their current work office.

------
ScottWhigham
<http://www.thefunded.com/> may have something?

